# Favorite All-round Powerlifting Barbell?



## Slabiathan (Jul 26, 2022)

Do you guys have a favorite all-round powerlifting bar? I know there are a bunch out there and a lot of it come down to preference but i don't really know where to start. Right now I'm using a really cheap Rogue bar. No center knurl and the knurling is not aggressive at all. I'm looking for a bar that has aggressive knurling and a center knurled area that can be used for all the big three. I lift outside so I might get stainless. The winter is coming so moisture could be an issue. I don't mind spending for some quality. I'm going to need plates soon here so I figured I'd order both in one go! 

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 26, 2022)

Texas power bar is the best I’ve ever used.  IMOmits better than anything else out there. You can get them with a cerakote finish and I think stainless is an option as well. 









						Texas Power Bars | Texas Deadlift Bar | Texas Squat Bar | Powerlifting
					

Texas Power Bars by Buddy Capps. Making Texas Deadlift Bar, Texas Squat Bar, Texas Bench Bar, Texas All American Bar, powerlifting barbells and bars since 1980. (Official Site)




					texaspowerbars.com


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Texas power bar is the best I’ve ever used.  IMOmits better than anything else out there. You can get them with a cerakote finish and I think stainless is an option as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Based of reviews this was definitely a contender for me!


----------



## PZT (Jul 26, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Texas power bar is the best I’ve ever used.  IMOmits better than anything else out there. You can get them with a cerakote finish and I think stainless is an option as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now this is my favorite but it’s the only decent bar besides our deadlift bar in the gym. I like a good stiffie though. Stiff as in hard. But like not gay,  just a little ghey.


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

Texas bars. Always been my favorite.


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 26, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Texas bars. Always been my favorite.


Thanks man! #Joliver2024


----------



## Joliver (Jul 26, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Thanks man! #Joliver2024



We're picking up steam in our campaign. Or it could be smoke because the dumpster is on fire. Either way....


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 26, 2022)

Fringe sport lone star bar


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 26, 2022)

I love my Texas DL bar, and my 70's York Barbell bar.


----------



## Btcowboy (Jul 26, 2022)

I am sure Texas makes a killer Power Bar, I have a Texas Deadlift bar and absolutely love it. My Power bar that I also love for everything else is the Rogue Ohio Power Bar


----------



## Slabiathan (Jul 26, 2022)

Those are the two I was torn between. The Ohio power bar and the Texas power bar. Definitely gonna go Texas power bar! Thanks guys! I'm jacked up for this bar already!!


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 2, 2022)

Barbells
					

The best collection of barbells for Olympic weightlifting, powerlifting, and general strength training from Bells of Steel USA. Click to shop now!




					www.bellsofsteel.us
				








						Barbells – MoBell Muscle
					






					mobellmuscle.com


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Aug 2, 2022)

This is the one I have

https://www.omnifitnessusa.com/product/alpha-v-2-mens-20kg-bar/

They also make one that's rated for 1,000lbs that's $200. This one is rated for 1,500 and is $270


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 2, 2022)

The Ohio power bar doesn't have as aggressive knurling as the texas power bar. For an all around great bar I'd go with the Teas Power Bar. I also am a big fan of the Texas Squat Bar as that is what I have and used to squat with (currently at my other gym which I haven't been able to get over to in months).


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 2, 2022)

Heck yeah! I ended up pulling the trigger on the Texas Power Bar and it is on it's way!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

BrotherIron said:


> The Ohio power bar doesn't have as aggressive knurling as the texas power bar. For an all around great bar I'd go with the Teas Power Bar. I also am a big fan of the Texas Squat Bar as that is what I have and used to squat with (currently at my other gym which I haven't been able to get over to in months).


If I had to do it all over again, I would skip the power bar and go with the Texas deadlift bar and the Texas squat bar (use that for squats and bench). I got too wide and I have a hard time squatting with a standard power bar without my shoulders or elbows hurting.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If I had to do it all over again, I would skip the power bar and go with the Texas deadlift bar and the Texas squat bar (use that for squats and bench). I got too wide and I have a hard time squatting with a standard power bar without my shoulders or elbows hurting.


Do you have access to a camber bar for squatting?  Best thing I've found for the shoulders.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> If I had to do it all over again, I would skip the power bar and go with the Texas deadlift bar and the Texas squat bar (use that for squats and bench). I got too wide and I have a hard time squatting with a standard power bar without my shoulders or elbows hurting.


I'm saving so much money eating like a normal human being that more bars will definitely be in the budget! Lol


----------



## tinymk (Aug 8, 2022)

Texas dead bar is my favorite bar overall.


----------

